# The Death of George Preddy



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

From the Preddy-Foundation.



> _CHRISTMAS DAY 1944_
> By Samuel L. Sox, Jr.
> 
> 
> ...



William, George's brother, was also a P-51 fighter pilot and he too was killed in action over Budejovice Airfield in Czechoslovakia on April 17, 1945.

 

-Arlo


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 3, 2010)




----------

